# Thomas Graham / model history books



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

I just finished reading Thomas Graham's histories of two modeling companies, "Remembering Revell Model Kits" and "Aurora Model Kits". I found them both to be very well-researched, and lavishly illustrated.

I thought the Aurora book to be the better of the two, because it seemed a more lively set of recollections -- more detailed, more thorough. I also found myself enjoying the pics in the Aurora book more, simply because they tended to be more of the models themselves than the box art. The Revell book showed relatively few completed models, and focused more on the cover art, and cover artists.

Maybe it's just because the Aurora models were a bit less mainstream than Revell, and appealed to my nostalgia more.

Graham also has a history of Monogram out, but I haven't read that one.

All of these are available from Amazon.

Has anybody else read them, and if so, what were your impressions, particularly of their reliability as sources?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi

I have the Monogram book, I recommend it strongly, lots of photos of store displays and info, I enjoyed reading the entire book.

Randy


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation. I just don't recall making any Monogram kits as a boy -- tons of Aurora, and slowly moving over to Revell for the greater detail and sophistication.

Of course, right now, it's the Aurora stuff I'm obsessed with building again. But I find myself looking at the Revell Wright Flyer and the WWII fighters in the store....

Robert


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

All 3 books are great - The Monogram one is a great one too. I built quite a few Monogram 1/48 aircraft in my youth plus several of the Daniels' Custom cars too. He also has a book on Aurora slot cars too thats nice if you were into those as a kid.
Steve


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

If you can find them reasonably cheaply, you might like the Aurora History and Price Guide by Bill Bruegman (illustrations are in black and white, but it's the book that brought me back into the hobby so to me it's like the bible on the subject);

and Classic Plastic Model Kits by Rick Polizzi, which covers all figure kit manufacturers, not only Aurora, and will similarly make your mouth water.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations!

I must have been reading your mind -- found the Aurora book you mentioned at the local library, BEFORE I read your post...

And I will hunt up the other one too


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

If you are even the least bit interested in rockets, space concept ideas or the real space program a book called "Creating Space" by Mat Irvive is a must!
I'm on my third read through and still find information I some how missed.
I've found it to be the least expensive of those mentioned. I paid about $8 shipped for mine.

The "Classic Plastic" is gonna set ya back the most. $50-$100


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

I have read all three Graham books and liked them equally. I am not so familiar with model kit history to comment on their accuracy, but they seem accurate enough based on my limited knowledge and collecting experience.

Do the other two books mentioned in this thread (Aurora History and Price Guide by Bill Bruegman and Classic Plastic Model Kits by Rick Polizzi) contain much additional info? I hesitate to get them if I'm just going to be reading the same stuff.

Any other books?

Also, try the Aurora Slot Car book by Graham. Not exactly model kits, but part of the Aurora history.

Sean


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

And I bought the "Creating Space" book when I got the other model histories a few weeks ago -- I just started reading that today


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

I am just now reading the Breugman Aurora book from the library, and while the Graham is far more detailed, there are some anecdotes and evidence Graham either missed, or left out to avoid poaching the Breugman's material....

There is also a nice section on the models that almost were from Aurora, which Graham doesn't quite cover as fully, iirc.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I have the Irvine book and wish I could build some of those great space kits. I hope someday with the repop craze some of these will be available.

I also have the Revell book and these volumes are entertaining reads!

Max Bryant


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I have all of Toms books and recommend them highly...:thumbsup:
I'm constantly using them as reference books, and are so worn out that I had to buy a second set
I've also got the Classic Plastic book and is a cool suppliment to Toms excellent editions:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is/was a good book called Classic Plastic that had tons of vintage kits. Its hard to find now.

There is also another history of Monogram book. Its mostly black and white and a thin paperback.

If you like uK models, there are a couple good books on Airfix, including a new one on their box art. There is also a book on their soft plastic soldiers. I have a good hard back book on Frog also.

Some years back I got a book called somethng like "Collecting the Greatest Kits" about vintage Airfix, Matchbox, Revell, etc.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Finished the Breugman Aurora book. Worth looking at, especially if you want details about each individual model. I was most fascinated by the models that were going to come out, and were dropped for various reasons -- the Hercules wrestlnig a lion figure was actually going to be Tarzan, for example, but they ran into licensing issues with the estate (then resolved them next year, and released the Tarzan I made as a kid). There are black and white illustrations scattered throughout that section, including a very dramatic one of the Fly, that makes me wonder if those are the original concept sketches, or just something Breugman added -- it never says. I'd love to see Breugman reissue this book, in color, with more specific text.

The "Creating Space" is fascinating as well, although the pics have a curiously drained feeling to them -- as if the color corrections were all a little off. It is also heavily focused on British and European models, even though some American stuff shows up as well.


----------



## Mr. Franz (Apr 17, 2009)

Earlier this week I got a paperback copy of Graham's Box Top Air Power: The Aviation Art of Model Airplane Boxes from E.R. Hamilton. Another fun book and informative book with bios of the artists beneath color photos of the kit boxes. Amazon also has it:

http://www.amazon.com/Box-Top-Air-P...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274449164&sr=1-1


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

SpaceCrawler said:


> I have read all three Graham books and liked them equally. I am not so familiar with model kit history to comment on their accuracy, but they seem accurate enough based on my limited knowledge and collecting experience.


I know the Aurora book is pretty accurate. Not everything is 100% correct mind you, but it is pretty good for all that it encompasses. And I know the author is pretty good about correcting errors brought to his attention on subsequent printings.



> Do the other two books mentioned in this thread (Aurora History and Price Guide by Bill Bruegman and Classic Plastic Model Kits by Rick Polizzi) contain much additional info? I hesitate to get them if I'm just going to be reading the same stuff.


The other Aurora book has some intersting stuff that wasn't completely covered in the Graham book, but I find that I don't reference it nearly as much as the Graham book.

Classic Plastic OTOH is a definite must have.
I covers a huge range of kits.
Basically all the cool stuff that was on the shelves when we were kids. Regardless of the company that produced it.
MPC, Hawk, Aurora, Bachman, Pyro, AMT, Monogram, etc.
It's all in there.
350 pages of color pics of the boxes and kits.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I have all of these books, including _Creating Space_. They are all excellent works.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

My favorites are the Thomas Graham books (Though I don't have the Classic Plastic book - One of these days I will pick one up ).


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

There's also "Aurora Instruction Sheets Vol.1- Figures" and "Figure Kits of the '50s '60s and '70s ". 
The instruction sheets book is an invaluable reference for the restorer and hardcore Auroraphile .
The Figure kits book is non-Aurora and has heaps of kits that aren't well known from companies like Superior, Pyro, Renwal, ITC, Bachmann, etc.

Chris.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> There's also "Aurora Instruction Sheets Vol.1- Figures" and "Figure Kits of the '50s '60s and '70s ".
> The instruction sheets book is an invaluable reference for the restorer and hardcore Auroraphile .
> The Figure kits book is non-Aurora and has heaps of kits that aren't well known from companies like Superior, Pyro, Renwal, ITC, Bachmann, etc.
> 
> Chris.


These were some great books= The Figure Kits of the 60's book showed a lot of kits I never knew were around back then. Lot of amazing and different type figures for sure!!!
Steve


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

The Bruegman book has an interesting story -- he claims the reason the Wonder Woman was never re-released is that they misplaced the mold and couldn't find it.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...I'll have to check out the Monogram book, I like the revell book and Classic Plastic. Was there a vol. 2 of the instruction sheets book?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Andy Yanchus' articles about Aurora from Kit Collectors Clearinghouse are the reference the Bruegman book is based upon. I think Bill credits Andy in the "Thank You" section of the book. Andy was a former employee of Aurora.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

BrianM said:


> ...I'll have to check out the Monogram book, I like the revell book and Classic Plastic. Was there a vol. 2 of the instruction sheets book?


Not that I'm aware of Brian.....

Chris.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, No i never read the two books you refer to, But the Aurora History and Price Guide by Bill Bruegman is a great read.I got that book when it was reissued for the second time for a christmas gift one year.I recomend it to any one that loves the old Auroras:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

BrianM said:


> ...I'll have to check out the Monogram book, I like the revell book and Classic Plastic. Was there a vol. 2 of the instruction sheets book?


There should have been, because the book that exists says 'Vol 1, Figures' on the cover, but like Chris says, the next proposed volume of some other kind of kits never appeared. It's a shame, as even with the appearance of other Aurora books, there would still have been a need for the next instructions book.


----------



## charleshudgen (May 13, 2012)

I guess, I have to check out the Monogram book, it seems this book is really interesting. I wanted to read this and share my thoughts on it and looking forward to own one. 

_______________________
Articles on Science News


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

A question for those that have the "Aurora History and Price Guide"

How much of a difference is there between volume 2 and 3?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

BatToys said:


> Andy Yanchus' articles about Aurora from Kit Collectors Clearinghouse are the reference the Bruegman book is based upon. I think Bill credits Andy in the "Thank You" section of the book. Andy was a former employee of Aurora.


The Graham books were good but a little clinical. I'd like to see him rewrite it with Andy Yanchus whose articles were the references of the Bruegman book.


----------



## Tomtom (Jun 10, 2009)

All 3 of the model kit company books have interesting info,boxart,dealer posters.
One other book was written by Bob Reder about " Monogram." He was one of the cofounders and this soft cover had plenty of insights on the industry,and the founding of the company. He also worked at Comet way back.
More people from the industry that worked for the companies would have made the Graham books better.
The best book was the Lines/Hellstron hardcover on Frog. Lines was a son of oneof the founders,and this book has everything on the Frog model company,Hellstrom a big collector of the range.Out of print but for sale at the book sites


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just picked this up off Ebay last night...Looks like it could be another good reference book...








anyone here familliar with it?
Denis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> I just picked this up off Ebay last night...Looks like it could be another good reference book...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've got it. It's a worthwhile reference book, but Gordy Dutt should've had a good editor. The writing is sloppy.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I used to have it too Denis. I read my copy so often it fell apart! 
So many cool kits from obscure companies. I have a lot of the Renwal stuff, though some of the info's not quite right. The Visible Cow and Trout kits did exist. Skilcraft reissued 'em a while ago.
It's a great book with heaps of oddball kits!!
Congrats on the score mate!!:wave:

Chris.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Thomas Grahams books are the very best*.*.very informative. I have all three, as well as Bill Bruegmanns..I knew Bill for years. And Gordy Dutt was a schoolmate of Bills. That instruction sheet book was done with lots of help from Bill. Seems Bruegmann disappeared into the woodwork some years ago...No one that I know of seems to know what became of him.*

*Z*


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Zathros said:


> * Gordy Dutt was a schoolmate of Bills. That instruction sheet book was done with lots of help from Bill. Seems Bruegmann disappeared into the woodwork some years ago...No one that I know of seems to know what became of him.*
> 
> *Z*


Really, that's interesting - I'd often wondered what he was up to, whether he was here on the boards, whether we in fact knew him but under a different ID, and so on. Shame to hear he's gone quiet, and I hope he's ok. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I love all these reference books...although the pricing and values do change...
it's interesting to note that Originals still maintain the upper hand and are still sought after...








Denis


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Bill lived about 10 miles from me.I talked to him a few times when he was running Toy Scouts.Gordy still lives in the same place and has auctions on ebay now and then.He probably knows what happened to bill.

The holy grail book for real kit collectors is The Collectors Value Guide for scale model plastic kits by John w Burns.Over 450 pages and lists well over 10,000 plastic kits of all genres.long out of production but sometimes one will turn up on ebay.

BRIAN


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

DocJam00 said:


> The Bruegman book has an interesting story -- he claims the reason the Wonder Woman was never re-released is that they misplaced the mold and couldn't find it.


True story, Andy Yanchus confirmed it. This was when they were re-issuing the super hero kits in the large boxes under the "Comic Scenes" series.

Tory


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

spawndude said:


> A question for those that have the "Aurora History and Price Guide"
> 
> How much of a difference is there between volume 2 and 3?


Just about the only differences are: a small extra photo of the MOTM Frankenstein, a small grainy photo of the Giant Insect, a full page ad for the Gigantic Frankenstein, a different back cover, and more kits shown in, instead of being cropped out of, the front cover photo. Also one of the pages of text near the beginning which was out of sequence in Vol. 2 is in the right place in Vol. 3, and some of the details on the kit pages are possibly corrected. 
Those chapters in Vol. 2 which were poorly illustrated, such as the Prehistoric Scenes, are still (poorly) illustrated just the same in Vol. 3 - it looks like the purpose of Vol. 3 was to correct, not so much add to, the information in Vol. 2.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

But there was enough of a difference for me to buy one:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Me too, but I only saw Vol. 3 after I bought it; still, its a great cover photo!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Another one worth picking up is "Classic Kits" by Arthur Ward.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

spawndude said:


> Another one worth picking up is "Classic Kits" by Arthur Ward.


Thanks for the tip ...Just picked it up from England:thumbsup:
Denis


----------

